# Mic repair in Ottawa



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey, anybody know where I could get a SM58 fixed in Ottawa?
Cheers,
Jerome


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

What's wrong with it?


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

mhammer said:


> What's wrong with it?


It doesn't work.


No idea really. It was working fine one day and the next time I used it there was no sound. Cable is fine- other mics work with it.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Google is your friend
http://shurecanada.com/wtb_instore.html
Type in Ottawa (not your postal code) where it says postal code. I'm sure Steve's or L&M or any of the others can help you.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

dtsaudio said:


> Google is your friend
> http://shurecanada.com/wtb_instore.html
> Type in Ottawa (not your postal code) where it says postal code. I'm sure Steve's or L&M or any of the others can help you.


Google is my friend, thanks. It's long past any warranty repair. I didn't want to have to send it away - hoping to find a local tech.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

dtsaudio said:


> Google is your friend





zztomato said:


> Google is my friend, thanks.


Is Google my friend too? Or just ZZTomatos ?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Is Google my friend too? Or just ZZTomatos ?


I don't quite know how to break the bad news to you. So sorry.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

greco said:


> I don't quite know how to break the bad news to you. So sorry.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


good news the repair will only be $125 plus tax

https://www.long-mcquade.com/1093/P...nes/Shure/SM58_Unidirectional_Dynamic_Mic.htm


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

Hello Jerome, 
Even if you don't have technical skills, you can have a look to determine if
The issue is a common problem with 57 and 58s.

There is a small slotted setscrew in the barrel of the mic at the connector end. 
Turn it in as far as it will go then grab one of the pins of the connector with needle nose pliers
and gently pull it out to see if each of the pins has a wire still soldered to it.

If you can't solder, maybe a friend can.

Bob


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2015)

If you don't know anyone, perhaps Richard Vernon from Tone On Wheels could fix it... Darwin from the now defunct Retrotown Music also has or had a huge mic collection and may know how or recommend someone...

Trouble is the low value of the item makes it hard for anyone to commercially repair it.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

parkhead said:


> good news the repair will only be $125 plus tax
> 
> https://www.long-mcquade.com/1093/P...nes/Shure/SM58_Unidirectional_Dynamic_Mic.htm


Ha! Yeah, that could be what I end up doing.

- - - Updated - - -



R.S.Fraser Sr. said:


> Hello Jerome,
> Even if you don't have technical skills, you can have a look to determine if
> The issue is a common problem with 57 and 58s.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob. I'll check that out. I can fix anything on a guitar so hopefully this will not be too big of a challenge. Just not sure what goes "wrong" in a mic.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Have a look here for some tips https://www.ifixit.com/Device/Shure_SM58










There is not too much that can go wrong with a 58. They consist of a body, capsule, transformer and connectors. Most common problem is the wiring coming loose from either the capsule end or the xlr end. It is possible that either the capsule or the transformer have gone bad, but that is extremely rare. One caveat... there are a lot of fakes out there, and if you purchased via EBay or at a pawn shop there is a good chance you have one. The components of the fakes are sub par, to say the least, and often fail early.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ronmac said:


> Have a look here for some tips https://www.ifixit.com/Device/Shure_SM58


Thanks Ron! Very interesting! Makes me want to get a 58 mic that is not working just so I can take it apart. Seriously!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

zztomato said:


> Hey, anybody know where I could get a SM58 fixed in Ottawa?


I've had mics fixed by Wayne at Wall Sound on Woodward, and by Dog Meek (I *think* he's still doing some stuff for Spaceman Music on Gladstone).


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Your problem is broken wire(s) from capsule. Those are tiny magnet wires, they break easily when people try to open it and rotate capsule part without freeing nut on the central screw.
I can fix it for you, if you're interested, send me PM. Cheers, Damir


----------

